# Is that a smoke ring on my Turkey?



## miamirick (Nov 25, 2011)

This turkey came out super moist  i injected with creole butter and let sit in fridge for two days








all carved up with a couple shots of southeren comfort   (that bottle is empty today!)







Boy did we have a good time

thanks for looking


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks like one!!

  Cool!!

I like it when the dinner guests look at the pink meat in the smoked poultry and shrink back a bit!!

  Craig


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 25, 2011)

turkey looks great !!!
 


fpnmf said:


> Looks like one!!
> 
> Cool!!
> 
> ...


my brother seen the "pink meat" and said it wasn't done yet !!!

"_*that the smoke ring dumba**" *_

*  *then to top it off he ask "_*what a smoke ring??"*_


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 25, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> turkey looks great !!!
> 
> my brother seen the "pink meat" and said it wasn't done yet !!!
> 
> ...


Hahahahahhaha...yesterday one said "the turkey is pink but the fluid is clear..how did you do that?".

Magic of course..

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

Lookin' Good! Rick...JJ


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> turkey looks great !!!
> 
> 
> my brother seen the "pink meat" and said it wasn't done yet !!!
> ...


What's a smoke ring!? That boy needs some help.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now that bird looks great and yes you can have a smoke ring in turkeys.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice job Rick, the turkey looks delicious!


----------

